# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Archive >  October 2019 Challenge: Terra Malus

## The Elderly Cartographer

My first participation in a challenge. Huzzah! :Exclamation: 

Here is my current progress:

### Latest WIP ###


When I looked up the definition of 'hag', I found a second definition, which read: "an overhang of peat." and "a soft place on a moor or a firm place in a bog."
So I decided to move along those lines and placed the Hag Mounds in a peat bog.
I also added a volcano, since I missed the Volcano Lite Challenge.  :Smile: 

I must say, there are several maps in the current thumbnails that are really thinking out of the box.
I can't wait to see the final images.

Sincerely,
Josiah Yarbrough

----------


## Tonquani

Very nice start. I’m looking forward to seeing where you go with this one.

----------


## DrWho42

this looks like it'll be stellar! i dig the fun patchwork of places, although it's a little difficult (at least from my screen) to discern everything just yet. i can't wait to see it inked!  :Surprised:

----------


## Pomb

This is looking good! Looking forward to the ink.

----------


## The Elderly Cartographer

Thanks, guys!

Believe it or not this is my first attempt at 'inking' a map. I was praying that I wouldn't totally ruin it. :Very Happy: 

### Latest WIP ###


What do you think? I am going to shade in the terrain with graphite for the final rendering.

----------


## The Elderly Cartographer

Alright, here is the final piece!

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## rdanhenry

Maybe create a grayscale version of your seal? It really sticks out on this map and pulls attention away from the actual content. I expect it would have a similar effect on any monochrome map.

----------


## The Elderly Cartographer

Thanks, Rdanhenry. I see what you mean. How about this?

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## rdanhenry

That's a lot better, IMO.

----------

